# Ashford Hangers



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Found another lovely walk , about 30 miles away from us, but well worth the drive .......

Dora lost yet another toy in the lake, she was so close to getting it back, But wimped out









































































Whole album is here >>> Login to a private Photobucket.com album


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Every time i see pictures of Dora and Otis i get so jealous, can't wait for ours to come along in the near future 

Otis has grown so much, very handsome boy
& Dora is gorgeous.

Are Boxers swimmers or paddle dogs?


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Dora has never swam, That last picture is where we left her toy after 35 mins of trying to coax her in to get it, I even waded in as far as i could to try a rescue mission ( but sank rather quickly ) 

I would love to get to a place where i could go in with her to see if she would swim, But i get a feeling she would just sink bless her. 

Otis is a little more confident but as soon as he goes to far in Dora barks and whines at him to get out. 

Again they did me so proud today, Met a little pony trotting along the path and they both just stood and stared and then carried on as normal


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

fab photos and lovely dogs..


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Dora has never swam, That last picture is where we left her toy after 35 mins of trying to coax her in to get it, I even waded in as far as i could to try a rescue mission ( but sank rather quickly )
> 
> I would love to get to a place where i could go in with her to see if she would swim, But i get a feeling she would just sink bless her.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a Boxer swimming, I'm sure Mylo will happily show ours.

She was so close to getting her toy though, bless her!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Labrador Laura said:


> I've never seen a Boxer swimming, I'm sure Mylo will happily show ours.
> 
> She was so close to getting her toy though, bless her!


Alot of the people i speak to with Boxers say theirs wont swim either . Might be because their ones are made from Lead,

Dora has had to have her toy rescued before now by a little JRT who was more than willing to assist a damsel in distress


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Love this area for walking.... never managed it in the sunshine yet though!!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow what a stunning place, and dogs too.
michelle x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

they are such gorgeous dogs, and it looks like a beautiful walk! Love their collars


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

aww what gorgeous pics and wow hasnt otis grown you must be so proud of them.. hope my 2 end up like yours!!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally figured out where this is, its only a half hour drive for me so gonna head up here this week as I am off.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Have fun, look forward to the pictures


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Stunning shots !


----------

